# قريبا جدا قناة الرجاء الفضائية المسيحية علي الهوت برد



## jesus_today (7 نوفمبر 2010)

قريبا ستبدا قناة الرجاء بثها علي الهوت برد...http://www.hopesat.tv/A_Home.php


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*كيفية استقبال ترددات قناة الرجاء

في امريكا الشماليه وكندا
تم تعديل التردد  الى  

TV transmission Service on Galaxy 19
Transponder K17
Frequency: 12090
Polarity: Horizontal
Symbol Rate: 20,000
FEC :  ¾
Channel Name: (Aria International )  HOPE SAT TV




كيفية استقبال التردد لقناة الرجاء
فى الشرق الاوسط واروبا
على Hotbird


سوف يبدا الارسال فى الشرق الاوسط وأوربا
قريبا جداً ​*


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*فى الانتظار *​


----------



## thunder (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلام مكرر منذ شهور ننتظر القناة لنسمع الكاتبة وفاء سلطان ببرنامجها الاسبوعي على القناة .. ..* ​


----------



## MAJI (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نتمنى ان تكون نبراس منير لطريق الحق والحياة
شكرا على الخبر
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الرب يباركك .. شكراااا


----------



## thunder (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الرب يساعدكم تبدؤوا بث على الهوت بيرد قريبا


----------

